# Adobe will kritische Lücke im Reader erst im Januar patchen



## Newsfeed (17 Dezember 2009)

Adobe hat die bereits aktiv ausgenutzte Lücke im Adobe Reader und Adobe Acrobat bestätigt und will am 12. Januar 2010 ein Update herausgeben. Bis dahin sollen Anwender sich mit diversen Workarounds vor Angriffen schützen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

